# Videotron multi room pvr



## danmitch1 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey guys, I've searched for days for anyone who has the same problem as me with no luck !
This is my set up , hd TV in the living room hooked up to the hd pvr via HDMI and then a standard def tube in my bedroom hooked to the same pvr via regular cable TV wire (coaxial?) 
The problem is the sound in the bedroom works for 5 minutes and then stops, the picture is working all the time ( hd tv is A ok) .. Now! this is the second time this has happened with this setup. I had an older hd pvr with that problem and I solved it by using component instead of HDMI connection to the hd TV since at the time my tv was only 720p it didn't matter( I don't know why that worked but it did) . Now I bought a new hd TV (old one had a power supply issue cheap insignia) and the new tv only has HDMI and no component .. Sooo now im back with the same sound problem in the bedroom ... I tried contacting videotron the last time and they gave me the run around , like i had something wrong with my equipment and not theirs..they couldn't find anything wrong. Im beginning to think im the only person in the world using both hd and standard def TVs on one pvr....:spook:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm not familiar with that hardware (ie: DVR). Is it designed to connect and function with two TV's at the same time? I ask as some devices only output a signal from a single port (or port type) and not all. In other words, when HDMI is in use, the other outputs are disabled.

In any event, test with a different TV in the bedroom. If you get no audio to either TV using coax, then you have a DVR issue. Which is what I suspect anyway, but it's best to confirm.


----------



## danmitch1 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey , thanks for your reply .to answer your question it is designed for multiple inputs , it is referred to as a "multi room" pvr. The thing is that ive had this problem with a different tv and different pvr, and what was similar is that using component inputs solved this problem..im just wondering why it did.. And hoping someone has a workaround or solution for me.. Im thinking of finding an extra long rca cable maybe..
Thanks again !


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Using component video outputs, would mean that you also used a seperate audio output. The problem could just be with coax audio, or as noted above, when using a different type of output, the coax audio is being disabled. In the case of HDMI (digital) and coax (analog), it could be that the unit doesn't output digital and analog audio. Although I don't know why that would be for that type of unit. But if you have had the same "problem" with two different units, it would seem to be how that unit functions.


----------



## danmitch1 (Jul 15, 2004)

Yeah thats true , last time i had component hooked up i used digital coaxial for the sound on the hd tv . Its weird that i still get sound on the sd tube, it just cuts of randomly . Like its been working for 10 min now but last night it wouldnt work for more than 2....


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Only two possible causes: 1) the DVR, 2) the TV

The TV is the only hardware in common with both instances.


----------



## danmitch1 (Jul 15, 2004)

Actually, the tube tv is another tv.. so it happend on two different tvs and two different pvr's..
Last night no sound at all and the night before that sound for about an hour before i fell asleep..


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That makes no sense, unless they were the same model PVR, then we are back to my original comments. But even that doesn't make sense as it would work or not work, not cut out while in use. But I'd still suspect a PVR issue. 

Or someone is pressing "mute" on the TV or the PVR.


----------



## danmitch1 (Jul 15, 2004)

Yup , its the same model pvr but two different boxes ,on two different tube tvs. Same result . So i think its a pvr limitation that videotron is unaware of but claims its my equipment thats causing this malfunction.
And no mute buttons being pressed lol


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Disconnect the HD tv altogether at the PRV and test if the drop out persists. I suspect it will function fine. Then reconnect the HD and test. If it drops the audio then you've isolated it to the PVR and time to get back on the horn to videotron.


----------



## danmitch1 (Jul 15, 2004)

Thats exactly it . When the hdmi is not connected the coaxial cable connections sound works fine .If i want it to work i have to use component for my hd, which i cant now ( and would rather not at all ) . The problem is this has happend before like i said and videotron could not figure it out and kept saying it must be my tv.. but im using all new tvs and videotron boxes now and im getting the same problem. I guess i could try with them again but it so annoying because they run you through all these steps before really addressing the actual priblem..


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

danmitch1 said:


> I guess i could try with them again but it so annoying because they run you through all these steps before really addressing the actual priblem..


That's typical of support, and quite often necessary. In my years of customer service, and even helping here at TSF, there are numerous times where the most basic steps in troubleshooting have not been done. And it's a small price to pay if they can actually resolve the issue.

Otherwise, I'd say time for new hardware NOT made by Videotron.


----------



## danmitch1 (Jul 15, 2004)

Yeah your right, ill give them a call again.. ill post back my results !
Thanks for your time eh


----------

